# RR: 24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde



## Trout

*1.	Klemperer (cond.), Wunderlich, Ludwig, Philharmonia Orchestra	(1966)










2.	Walter (cond.), Ferrier, Patzak, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)










3.	Haitink (cond.), Baker, King, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1975)










4.	Horenstein (cond.), Hodgson, Mitchenson, BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra	(1972)










5.	Walter (cond.), Miller, Haefliger, New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)










6.	Kubelík (cond.), Baker, Kmentt, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1970)










7.	Giulini (cond.), Fassbaender, Araiza, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










8.	Bernstein (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, King, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)










9.	Reiner (cond.), Forrester, Lewis, Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










10.	Herreweghe (cond.), Remmert, Blochwitz, Ensemble Musique Oblique	(1994)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Klemperer (cond.), Wunderlich, Ludwig, Philharmonia Orchestra	(1966)
2.	Walter (cond.), Ferrier, Patzak, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1952)
3.	Haitink (cond.), Baker, King, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1975)
4.	Horenstein (cond.), Hodgson, Mitchenson, BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra	(1972)
5.	Walter (cond.), Miller, Haefliger, New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)
6.	Kubelík (cond.), Baker, Kmentt, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1970)
7.	Giulini (cond.), Fassbaender, Araiza, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
8.	Bernstein (cond.), Fischer-Dieskau, King, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1966)
9.	Reiner (cond.), Forrester, Lewis, Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
10.	Herreweghe (cond.), Remmert, Blochwitz, Ensemble Musique Oblique	(1994)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

